# General Category > Creative Area >  Soap Making

## Trying hard

Does anyone do this or done this? 
Is it easy enough to do? and is it expensive to start out?

----------


## Angie

I can and have make soap, I sell handmade soaps and bathbombs, shower mousses etc.
It can depend on which type of soap you want to make on how easy it is, also there are rules and regulations if you want to sell it or give it away.
I buy mine wholesale as the costs for safety certificates aswell as ingredients if you need to buy them in bulk can be prohibitive.
Also there are safety precautions to take when making some types of soap.

Its wonderful to make and even more to use and I love making it and it is easy once you understand how.

----------

OldMike (14-05-16)

----------


## Trying hard

It was just the basic nice smelling easy to make soap I can make for home with the young one

----------


## Angie

I would go with the pre-made base and add your own colours and essential oils/fragrance oils 

Cold process soap is not a good one to make with children about or animals.

Bear with me and will find some tutorials for you. 

Basics you would need

glass measuring jug
moulds silicone ones again are good 
spatula's I prefer silicone ones
Weighing scales
Ingredients such as soap base, colourants, these can be natural or artificial, fragrance oil or essential oil, 
a mixing bowl.

Bathbombs are also a great idea to make with children, my youngest loves bathbombs.
Also bath salts.
Lip balms
also you can buy the base ready made to add fragrance and colour to for shower gels, bubble bath, shampoo's, moiturisers, 


Here is a site that sells the basics of what you would need
http://www.justasoap.co.uk/soap-maki...ur-soap-bases/

Please don't make cold process soap with your little one, it uses caustic soda which can be dangerous, but the pre- made base on the melt and pour soaps are ideal to make with children  :): 


Here is a video on how to make soap, but there are many many ways, if you google how to make melt and pour soap and there will be lots of videos on youtube aswell

----------

OldMike (14-05-16)

----------


## Trying hard

Oh Wow that is so helpful, Thank you very much

Bathbombs never thought of those, he loves them in the tub, I think we are going to be very busy, definitely wont do the cold process one with him

Thank you so much

----------


## Angie

Your welcome there are lots more tutorials out there and a massive amount of recipes, I hope you have lots of fun with your little one.
Bathbombs are easy to make and can be made using lots of different moulds not just the round ones

----------

OldMike (14-05-16)

----------


## Trying hard

Thank you , so much fun to be had, I had seen a few tutorials but wanted to know if they were easy enough to do :D
Sometimes these things look so easy but end up being a disaster, looking forward to trying them

----------


## Angie

It can take a few goes to get things right, but its fun learning and you also learn what scents you like that way aswell. 
Here are some links with some lovely recipes these are from soap queen, I wouldnt order from her unless having to as she is in the usa so postage and customs costs can mount, but you can follow the tutorial 

melt and pour recipes
https://www.soapqueen.com/category/b...and-pour-soap/

Bath fizzes bath bombs
https://www.soapqueen.com/category/b.../bath-fizzies/

lip balms/lipsticks
https://www.soapqueen.com/category/b.../lip-products/

----------

OldMike (14-05-16)

----------


## Trying hard

Ah right yeah cost mount with postage quite a bit

but oh wow they are amazing, love them, they look amazing, wishing we could smell them through the screen lol

----------


## Angie

Lol there so many scents that can be put together aswell. 

You can get all the ingredients in the uk though

----------


## Trying hard

Hmmmm just taking a gander around now, would you think it is better to buy a full starter kit will everything in at the beginning or buy individual items?

----------


## Angie

Starter kits can be good depending on what you get in them, but it can be good to choose your own scents aswell.

I started out making cold process so bought all I needed individually as they wont sell pure caustic soda in a starter kit in most places because of how harmful it cna be if not handled correctly.

poundland can be good for equiptment I use silicone loaf/cake pans, silicone cupcake pans as they are heat proof,

----------

OldMike (14-05-16)

----------


## scilover

Making soap is quite easy. What I usually do is, I will buy an Ivory soap then heat them up in the microwave. Then it will become like a cotton candy! and still can be use like the normal soap but the texture will be like cloudy kinda shape.

----------


## scilover

You do make lots of things rather than just 'soap'. Cool, I tried making soap when I was in high school. For my chemistry experiment, and it turned out good.

----------

